# A Cart For The Smokin-It



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2019)

I picked this up from the Amazon Warehouse for $75, normally $100. It was a "used, in very good shape" return. Of course it was after I ordered and it was too late to cancel that I started sweating. "I wonder how many very important parts are going to be missing?" 

Luckily it looked like it hadn't even been assembled and had been returned because one of the shelves was bent. Grabbed the torch and the bigger hammer and then as an after thought  decided to just set  the shelf on the floor upside down and stand on it. It gave a bit so I bounced a little and it bent right back into shape. The one time a bigger hammer wasn't necessary.  

How do I like it? 25% more than the $100 one! :)
Its nice to have everything in one place and especially not to have to get down on my knees to get into the smoker. I was going to get some SS 1 1/4 risers so I could turn it sideways but I like having room to set a platter or tray right in front of the smoker door and will leave as is. I bolted it thru the shelf and its very solid and stable, even being as top heavy as it is. 
Its a Seville Classics Heavy Duty Commercial Grade Cart, NSF Listed.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2019)

If it works for you its fine with me.  

Warren


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 4, 2019)

From a save your back view, I would turn it around. That way you don't have to reach across the cart handle to load the smoker. The cart handle will be a good place to wrap the cord around too.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> From a save your back view, I would turn it around. That way you don't have to reach across the cart handle to load the smoker. The cart handle will be a good place to wrap the cord around too.



How is one supposed to stay healthy and limber without a little stretching and exercise?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 4, 2019)

old sarge said:


> How is one supposed to stay healthy and limber without a little stretching and exercise?



Lots of 12 oz curles lol


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 4, 2019)

This is supposed to be lazy-Q, no exercise required.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> From a save your back view, I would turn it around. That way you don't have to reach across the cart handle to load the smoker. The cart handle will be a good place to wrap the cord around too.


The cart handle is only about 32-33 inches high so no stretching,reaching or bending required unless you're 4ft 8 or shorter.  Woohoo, I made the cut!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 5, 2019)

it will work just fine. Looks similiar to mine, I added rope lights and have my mailbox mod on the bottom shelf -


----------

